# Sportcrest spaceliner



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 25, 2021)

Picked this one up yesterday (thanks Jon) and can't really find much about this Sportcrest name. I thought Penneys Foremost name was goofy!!!  Made by Murray and I assume for a dept store but which one? Numbers do not match up to the Spaceliner Reference numbers.  Looks like a 66. Of course rat trap pedals are wrong.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 26, 2021)

Oh yes I can see it now.   John rides a Schwinn, Jim whats yours?  Elgin he says.  Cool.   Ron how bout you?   Shelby.   Awesome.  Timmy how about you?   Sportcrest,    Huh??    OK you ride 50 feet behind us!!!


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 26, 2021)

Nice bike.  I am not a fan of middleweights but your bike would be hard to resist..


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 26, 2021)

Looks like a Strato Flyer       Very Similar at least


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 26, 2021)

J.J. Newberry Co.. I have a nice colored glass ash tray that fits in that rack hole. $150 if you're interested.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Feb 27, 2021)

Hey GT       Might have to get with you on that if I can find a micro bungee cord to hold down my no filter Camel while riding!!!


----------



## Rivnut (Feb 27, 2021)

Check out the Murray Serial Number Project.








						Murray serial number project. | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

Needed to do this for a while, so here is what I have figured out so far. There has been many people along the way that has contributed and a few that has helped set me straight. hahaah.   I don't know how far back this goes , but I know that Murray used a single letter to represent the year...




					thecabe.com
				



and see if you can find any clues.  I took a quick look and found that MO6 is a 1966 year designator and found a couple of X## was for Sportcrest. Didn’t read much farther.


----------

